
A car that knows where your kids are: BMW invests in Life360 - protomyth
http://gigaom.com/2013/03/08/a-car-that-knows-where-your-kids-are-bmw-invests-in-life360/
======
dmor
Life 360 is one of those startups that makes me smile whenever I see their
name in a headline. They were one of Twilio's first customers, and the first I
ever met in person, more than 4 years ago. It just goes to show how much of a
long game great startups like this one are. Nice work guys!

